

Amazon to sell more than 8 million Kindles in 2010 - dcaldwell
http://mashable.com/2010/12/21/amazon-to-sell-more-than-8-million-kindles-in-2010-report/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jayzee
Wait till they start pulling books out that they do not want you to read!

~~~
pan69
Wait till Apple starts pulling apps they don't want you to run!

